# Sylvania SilverStars Installed



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

Picked up some silverstars today at wallmart. Install took 3 mins. I did not feel the need to adjust the headlights at this time. We will see after i drive a while on them if i aim them any higher. As far as light out put, they are better then stock but they are deffently not HID. I have been kinda spoiled i guess driving with eurospec bixeon healights on my audi for the last 2 years.... but for $35.00 i would buy them again. Here is a picture driver side is silverstar passanger is stock.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

surfermsd said:


> Picked up some silverstars today at wallmart. Install took 3 mins. I did not feel the need to adjust the headlights at this time. We will see after i drive a while on them if i aim them any higher. As far as light out put, they are better then stock but they are deffently not HID. I have been kinda spoiled i guess driving with eurospec bixeon healights on my audi for the last 2 years.... but for $35.00 i would buy them again. Here is a picture driver side is silverstar passanger is stock.


Nice! :thumbup: I'm buying mine today! With all the back country driving, I do; and now that the time change has made it dark here right after 5:00, I need them! Deer scare the hell out of me. I already installed the Bell Deer Warning devices in my grill.

But; I need more light!!!  And; for $35.00 (and change), it's a no brainer for me. Turns out; Autozone sells the Silverstars for about $1.00 less than Wal-Mart. I checked this morning. :cheers: 

Your photo, alone, convinces me it's worth it!

Is this the correct part #? *9007ST*


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

AGR said:


> Is this the correct part #? *9007ST*


Yes that is the correct part number


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

surfermsd said:


> Yes that is the correct part number


 :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## georgiejr (Nov 7, 2005)

AGR said:


> :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


I just got the 2006 crew cab and checked the headlights and it was 9007QL. will it make a difference changing it to the 9007ST?


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

georgiejr said:


> I just got the 2006 crew cab and checked the headlights and it was 9007QL. will it make a difference changing it to the 9007ST?


Hmm... Good question. Not sure about that. Someone here should have good info regarding that question, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*What is the difference?*

What is the difference between the 9007QL and the 9007ST
bulbs? I am going to buy new bulbs soon and I was just wondering if this is something I need to be concerned about?

Thank you to anyone who knows the difference and can enlighten those of us who are in the dark on this subject.

OkieScot


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Gerald said:


> What is the difference between the 9007QL and the 9007ST
> bulbs? I am going to buy new bulbs soon and I was just wondering if this is something I need to be concerned about?
> 
> Thank you to anyone who knows the difference and can enlighten those of us who are in the dark on this subject.
> ...


The Silverstar part number is 9007ST, the ST designates the Silver Star line, their other lines have a different two letter code at the end. From what I've managed to figure out looking through replacement guides, the 9007 is the number you need to be concerned with as that designates the bulb type that is used in our trucks.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

im gonna buy mine tomorrow


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

05 Nismo 4X4,

Thanks for the information.

Okiescot


=05 NISMO 4X4]The Silverstar part number is 9007ST, the ST designates the Silver Star line, their other lines have a different two letter code at the end. From what I've managed to figure out looking through replacement guides, the 9007 is the number you need to be concerned with as that designates the bulb type that is used in our trucks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I bought a set 2 weeks ago what a difference!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Advance Auto has the Silver Stars on sale again, $24.95 for the 2 pack after $5.00 mail-in rebate!


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

i just put them in last night, love them


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

after drive a few other cars I came the conclusion that the lights where pointed a little low. So I adjusted them up some more and how the lights are about 100 times better


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

*love them*

i've had silver stars in my sentra for 2 years since i bought the car and after driving my cousins sentra witout them , if the car i own doesnt come with hid i will never use another bulb then silverstars i love them , i just bought the silverstar h3's for my foglights i gotta install them i had pilot h3's from autozone and those looked great i wanna see how the silverstars look now i'm sure they'll be great they were just 20 bucks a peice for the h3's


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Rottdog said:


> i've had silver stars in my sentra for 2 years since i bought the car and after driving my cousins sentra witout them , if the car i own doesnt come with hid i will never use another bulb then silverstars i love them , i just bought the silverstar h3's for my foglights i gotta install them i had pilot h3's from autozone and those looked great i wanna see how the silverstars look now i'm sure they'll be great they were just 20 bucks a peice for the h3's


Let me/us know how the silverstar h3 hold up. I read in a couple of different places that they burn out really fast. Thanks

Which PIAA's did you own before?


----------



## EckoUnlimited (Dec 5, 2005)

bought some of them too, really nice and high beams are really bright. but hopefully i can do an HID conversion and buy new assemblies also


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

EckoUnlimited said:


> bought some of them too, really nice and high beams are really bright. but hopefully i can do an HID conversion and buy new assemblies also


awsome. I hear they are on sale at autozone right now fyi


----------

